# Dead Rabbit 24mm single coil



## Steyn777 (21/2/18)

So this morning, 3am I saw a YouTube vid about a single coil build on the 24mm DR. Not sure, but logic tells me this should give me some more battery life, so got up immediately and started building. 7 wraps, NI80 came to .57ohms, it was an extremely cold vape, with very little flavour. Shouldn't the larger surface area produce a tad more flavour?
Anyway, changed it to a 4 wrap, separated coil build, much warmer, definitely not as much flavour as a double coil setup, but not bad, only thing is the spit back.
Anyone maybe have some better suggestions?


----------



## Carnival (21/2/18)

Can you maybe share some pics of your latest build?


----------



## Steyn777 (21/2/18)

Carnival said:


> Can you maybe share some pics of your latest build?


Oh I'd really rather not...it's just so damn ugly.


----------



## Mr. B (21/2/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Oh I'd really rather not...it's just so damn ugly.


Don't be embarrassed... we've all had "off" days when it comes to building.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Faheem777 (21/2/18)

For single coil on the DR you need a big really big coil to get good flavour off it. My attempts with smaller coils have failed miserably. However, currently I have a single Coil Company Alien coil and it’s working superbly. 

Other option you could try is a parallel build, would definitely give you a warmer vape.


----------



## Steyn777 (21/2/18)

Carnival said:


> Can you maybe share some pics of your latest build?


Oh I'd really rather not...it's just so damn ugly.


Faheem777 said:


> For single coil on the DR you need a big really big coil to get good flavour off it. My attempts with smaller coils have failed miserably. However, currently I have a single Coil Company Alien coil and it’s working superbly.
> 
> Other option you could try is a parallel build, would definitely give you a warmer vape.


That looks good, need different wire though. I am intrigued by the parallel idea, any pics or links you could share?


----------



## Steyn777 (21/2/18)

Carnival said:


> Can you maybe share some pics of your latest build?


Oh I'd really rather not...it's just so damn ugly.


Faheem777 said:


> For single coil on the DR you need a big really big coil to get good flavour off it. My attempts with smaller coils have failed miserably. However, currently I have a single Coil Company Alien coil and it’s working superbly.
> 
> Other option you could try is a parallel build, would definitely give you a warmer vape.


That looks good, need different wire though. I am intrigued by the parallel idea, any pics or links you could share?


----------



## Faheem777 (21/2/18)

Check out this link

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/parallel-coil.t1781/


----------



## Steyn777 (21/2/18)

Thanks Faheem777


Faheem777 said:


> Check out this link
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/parallel-coil.t1781/


Thanks @Faheem777 will do that this very instant.


----------



## Steyn777 (21/2/18)

Well this will change exactly EVERYTHING I've done up to know, building without my Kuro, and most of all the wicking...studied and have tried all wicking methods that hammers on less is more, well fortune favours the bold!
Thanks @Faheem777 love this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (21/2/18)

Well, it ramps up something crazy, evenly, now to wick and test flavour.


----------



## Steyn777 (21/2/18)

Oh my SOUL, what sorcery is this???
Fantastic, just brilliant.

@Faheem777 thanks a million for this advice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Shatter (21/2/18)

I saw some vids on youtube with three strands also, might be worth a try. Geekay Vapes recon its the best for him.... Have not tested it myself.


----------



## Carnival (21/2/18)

Shatter said:


> I saw some vids on youtube with three strands also, might be worth a try. Geekay Vapes recon its the best for him.... Have not tested it myself.





Nice video!! Thanks for sharing @Shatter


----------



## Faheem777 (21/2/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Oh my SOUL, what sorcery is this???
> Fantastic, just brilliant.
> 
> @Faheem777 thanks a million for this advice.



Hehe no problem buddy! Glad you enjoying it Let’s see a pic of the winning build !


----------



## Steyn777 (21/2/18)

Faheem777 said:


> Hehe no problem buddy! Glad you enjoying it Let’s see a pic of the winning build !


Tried to post a photo, signal where I live just doesn't allow it. Its guzzless juice though, thank goodness I DIY. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (21/2/18)

Faheem777 said:


> Hehe no problem buddy! Glad you enjoying it Let’s see a pic of the winning build !


Tried to post a photo, signal where I live just doesn't allow it. Its guzzless juice though, thank goodness I DIY. Lol.


----------

